# 2006 GTO Production Numbers



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey guys, I was just curious if this information has been released yet or not. I seen on this forum the other day the 2004 Production #'s, but havent seen the 06. Maybe they are not out yet, but im kinda curious. Ive heard there have only been 12-14K new 06 goats out this year.
Can anyone verify this info?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I would love to get all the #s, even world wide Monaro/ GTO & Lumina SS! The 40808 total GTOs is cool.


----------



## KWB (May 5, 2006)

If the total GTO production number for the last 3 years is correct, it should break down like this...

GTO Production
2004 = 15740
2005 = 11069
2006 = 13999
Total = 40808


----------



## olblugoat (Aug 20, 2006)

*Penetration #'s*

Does anyone have the official GM number breakdown by year, color and options?

I just bought an 06 IBM w/17" this last weekend and love it. I traded in my SSsoRry for it. Hopefully my new Goat wont be at the shop every other week as I did the SSR.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

2006 production numbers probably will not be available until the fall....fall isn't getting here fast enough!!!!!


----------

